# Carnivorous Plants emersed setup



## joshvito

I am looking to start a carnivorous plant emersed setup.

I have a spare 2.5G, that I would like to fill with a few carnivorous plants and probably some mosses.
Over the tank, I will have an 18w pc or a 28LED fixture, with natural light in the late afternoon.

From what I have read so far, it is easiest to grow the carnivorous plants in 80%+ peat soil. 
Here are my questions, as I bet I am not the first cowboy to ride in this rodeo...


What plants can I use to fill in around a few carnivorous plants that will do well in such a low mineral soil?
where is a good place to buy/source carnivorous plants? anyone have past experience?

Here are some of the plants I am considering:

Drosera capensis
Drosera binata
Pinguicula grandiflora
utricularia graminifolia

Most of my information at the moment is sourced from wikipedia.


----------



## asukawashere

Regarding obtaining them, you might look more into the various Drosera, Utricularia and Pinguicula species, as those genera all have several species native to the U.S. - P. vugaris and a couple of Drosera are native to NY, so local botanical societies may be able to point you in the direction of collecting localities, or have specimens to swap. Also you can always look for online/mail-order nurseries that specialize in a particular plant type.

Regarding companion plants, many orchids do well in conditions similar to those required by carnivorous plants. Bog orchids often grow alongside carnivorous plants in nature. A nice selection of orchids that are well-suited to growing in terrarium conditions can be found at http://www.jlorchids.com/catalog/terrarium.html (this particular nursery is local for me; you may want to make note of some of the species and look for them at a more local grower).


----------

